# Flatline Pro Vs. Demo 8 1 Kaufentscheidung



## Jens_84 (29. Juni 2010)

War grad bei meinem Bike Händler und durfte da die beiden Bikes Probefahren.
Nun steh ich vor einer schweren entscheidung und zwar welches von den beiden soll ich nehmen.

Eventuell gibt es ja ein paar meinungen zu den 2 verschiedenen Modellen wäre echt super von euch.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Juni 2010)

Was soll man dazu sagen? ...wenn du beide Probe gefahren bist welches geht oder gefällt dir besser? 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Rocky das kultigere aber leider ist bei Rocky der Kult schon verflogen! 
Das Demo ist sicher das bessere Bike, ich hatte eines. Das Ding bleibt voll aktiv beim Bremsen. Unglaublich wenn man das mal erlebt hat. Ein Eingelenker verhärtet beim Bremsen, das Rocky ist eben einer. 
Aber das Demo ist und bleibt DER Volks Downhiller, zumindest bei uns in good old Österreich ist das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Juni 2010)

Hab noch keine Bremsverhärtung an meinem Flatline gemerkt, was wohl auch der Grund ist, dass RM nie die Bma ausgeliefert hat (?wenn doch bitte korrigieren), aber vermutlich kann ich auch kein Rad fahren. Hab den direkten Vergleich zwischen Demo und Flatline und finde die Geometrie des Flatlines um einiges besser, außerdem ists nicht so nen Klappermoped wie das Demo


----------



## Yetibike (6. Juli 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ein Eingelenker verhärtet beim Bremsen, das Rocky ist eben einer.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juli 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


>



Was verstehst da net?


----------



## Yetibike (7. Juli 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was verstehst da net?


 

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung und laß mich da gern korrigieren aber meine RM waren bisher alles keine Eingelenker. Bin mal davon ausgegangen das RM wenn sie schon ein DH Bike bauen weiterhin keine Eingelenker konstruieren.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juli 2010)

Ähm, wie meinen: Eingelenker, das Flatline?


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juli 2010)

abgestützer eingelenker = eingelenker.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juli 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> abgestützer eingelenker = eingelenker.



Ja, hast recht. Aber ich fand das Bild so amüsant...


----------

